# China sends own police to Paris to protect wealthy Chinese tourists



## CougarKing (7 May 2014)

What next, plains-clothes People's Armed Police officers in Canada?

Daily Mail



> *China sends its own police to Paris to protect its tourists from Roma gangs targeting wealthy tourists*
> 
> Chinese police are set to arrive in Paris to protect their tourists from attacks by Roma gangs.
> 
> ...


----------



## pbi (11 May 2014)

The French Government and national police must have agreed to this, since the Chinese police would have no legal power in France.  Is it really as bad as it looks, or is it just another example of international police cooperation? After all, we send RCMP all over the place to do liaison and cooperation with local police.


----------



## The_Falcon (11 May 2014)

pbi said:
			
		

> The French Government and national police must have agreed to this, since the Chinese police would have no legal power in France.  Is it really as bad as it looks, or is it just another example of international police cooperation? After all, we send RCMP all over the place to do liaison and cooperation with local police.



Reading the article it seems that there is some sort of agreement in place, as Romanian police are also in Paris to deal with the issue as well.


----------



## Tibbson (11 May 2014)

The "Alex Jones" types out there will have a field day with this.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 May 2014)

Old news, been done before

http://youtu.be/4CWJ7mJ9GfE


----------

